# Using Lapacho



## Paul McC (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello--my first time here. I'm making a hand plane, and have bought a piece of Lapacho. I'm wondering if it is too hard to use, or if it is good to use for a hand plane anyway. I could cut it and use it as a sole on a softer piece of wood. Any suggestions would be appreciated, including ideas about how to cut or shape it.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome, I have never worked with that sorry I have no advice


----------

